# Menards O Gauge Track



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a few questions about Menards Tubular Track. 

How is Menards tubular track quality wise? 

Will it meet up with Lionel track?

What do I need to do to replace my fastrack curves? 

Should I go with the O36 or O31 curves from Menards? 

I was also thinking about ordering a few transition pieces from them for my switches and activator tracks as well, will it work?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have all menards track. Well I have some old lionel O27 track, but have not used it in many years. I really don't have anything to compare it to. I have an O31 12 ft loop and
an O42 12 ft loop. I would call it ok track. I doubt it has the quality of lionel track. It
sure is a lot cheaper. Really the only problem I have had with menards track is on the O42 curves almost every piece the middle rail slides on the ties. Only when connecting pieces of track. Once together, no problem. When you connect pieces You realize you need to hold the middle rail a little bit more than normal. I don't regret using it but I would not say it is of the highest quality. I think it is worth what I paid for it. Hope that helps. Once
it is connected my stuff runs fine on it. No problems.

I saw the tr5ansition pieces advertised but no experience with them.

I think it will match up fine with lionel track.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It seems to carry the electric well. I use one lock-on per loop. The lock-ons are at the end of the loops and I have no power loss at the other end of loops.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

What about the curve radius? I am leaning towards o31. But I have a couple of long cars.


----------



## Ron M (Mar 18, 2016)

I purchased a case of 0-42 curves and have used the pieces mixed with lionel 0. I found that with about half of the pieces I chose to adjust the open end of the track (close the opg a bit with needle nose pliers) for a better fit. I have not had any operational problems with the track once it is installed. I do think their quality control could be a bit better. I also purchased some used lionel 0-42 curves from "the tin-man". I have all the 0-42 pieces I need but if I needed more I would go with Menards given a choice of the two. Just know some of it will require a bit of adjustment.
Ron


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I purchased some Menard's track and have observed that the sections do not fit tightly where mated to Lionel O track. I have a track pliers and discovered that no matter how tightly I squeeze the Menards ends with the pliers Lionel O pins will not fit tight. This causes electrical opens where Lionel and Menards track come together.

My only conclusion is the thickness of the metal used by Menards is a mil or so less. The workaround is to squeeze the open end of Menards track closed with a regular pliers or bend a track pin slightly to the side. I observed early on when Menards track was first hitting the store and not purchased any additional track since. Not sure if they have since discovered the problem and taken corrective action.

In general while it looks shiny and new you get what you pay for.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Chief, you asked about O31 radius. I don't know how long your cars are. I had a 16"
long loco on my O31. It looked terrible. It overhung too much on inside of curves.
I got O42 and that engine looks fine on it. 10 to 12 inch cars will look ok on O31. Any
longer, go bigger radius.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Always go bigger on the curves if you got the room! Don't ask how I know that.......


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Regular lionel tubular track is 31 or 36?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes it is, for all you prewar stuff it's all good. I did the same thing, but with 31, and 42 curves. I wished I went bigger as I purchased bigger stuff. Most was post war and not even the modern behemoths. My fm trainmaster took out trees, scraped bridges and up rooted buildings. So, bigger is better. And you never know what you'll run In the future.


----------



## rlplionel (Dec 5, 2013)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Regular lionel tubular track is 31 or 36?


Regular Lionel tubular is 31.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Which switches would you use?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Are O22 switches ok to use?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would say yes! Nothing better then lionel 022 switches. How they mate up to menards stuff, I don't know. But I would assume it would be fine. What's the biggest engine do you run? I think 022s are fine for your needs. The 072 stuff is nice but big $$$$. And you need the space. I did fine with 022 track and 042 curves. I could run the biggest Postwar stuff with basic ly no problems. That was my fm trainmaster. It ran well on the track and switches. It just uprooted some of the scenery &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Biggest I have is a modern Hudson locomotive.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Your all good. I think that isn't as big as the trainmaster. I don't have any modern stuff that I could run.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I had a cool picture with some diffrent size stuff but I can't find it now! It shows some of lionel biggest stuff and there smallest. No help, I know!


----------



## FastEleanor (Dec 12, 2021)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> I have a few questions about Menards Tubular Track.
> 
> How is Menards tubular track quality wise?
> 
> ...


Even though Menards Track is manufactured in China which this track does not have Lionel stamped on the black tie, I find this track to be far superior than Lionel. This track will work fine with all O Gauge Switches. And paying $10.00 for one piece of use Lionel track is pure stupidity. Menards has a good thing going with O Gauge Track.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

FastEleanor said:


> Even though Menards Track is manufactured in China which this track does not have Lionel stamped on the black tie, I find this track to be far superior than Lionel. This track will work fine with all O Gauge Switches. And paying $10.00 for one piece of use Lionel track is pure stupidity. Menards has a good thing going with O Gauge Track.


I am never shopping at Menards for other reasons. I'll buy used lionel track at train shows from now on.

Besides this post is very old.


----------

